# Tack Shops around Gloucester



## HappyHooves (16 October 2016)

I am bringing friends to the British Dressage convention at Hartpury in November. Can anyone help with names and locations of good tack shops. We'll be able to travel if there is somewhere worthwhile. My visitors are French so they will be blown away by what's available in the UK. The bigger the stock the better! Thanks in advance.


----------



## meesha (16 October 2016)

Pickers saddlery is huge but about an hour south if Hartpury.


----------



## Merlod (18 October 2016)

New Hunt Horses is the best imho lots of space and LOADS of stuff!
Sydney Free Saddlery, Colne Saddlery, Stroud Saddlery (small but good 2nd hand dep)


----------



## HappyHooves (23 October 2016)

Which town is Pickers in, please. I'm not from the area!


----------



## meesha (23 October 2016)

Sorry should have typed Pinkers ! It's in Iron Acton


----------



## HappyHooves (23 October 2016)

Great name for a place... off to google where it is. I feel a detour coming on! Thanks Meesha.


----------



## HappyHooves (23 October 2016)

Merlod, where abouts are these please? Only recognise Stroud which will be good for a visit and can check Colne Valley website for their position but not sure about Hunt Horses or Sydney Free?


----------



## milliepops (23 October 2016)

HappyHooves said:



			Merlod, where abouts are these please? Only recognise Stroud which will be good for a visit and can check Colne Valley website for their position but not sure about Hunt Horses or Sydney Free?
		
Click to expand...

new hunt is between Huntley and Newent  https://www.facebook.com/New-Hunt-Horses-157803640956767/
Sydney Free is in Cirencester.  http://www.sydneyfree.co.uk/


----------



## HappyHooves (15 November 2016)

Thanks for the info-- I feel shopping coming on!


----------

